# Blood Pyramid



## Pickle (Jan 20, 2008)

Tehehuan rode upon a blessing from the Old Ones, a Carnosaur from an age, since lost in time and history. The name of this great beast was Kai-otta, its scales blended into the midnight skies above the Temple and land. Kai-otta roared as he ran wildly through the dense forests of the Temple with Tehehuan upon his back. 

The Oldblood yelled and out of the shadows of the forest, Skinks ran, dodging the faster running Cold Ones, The forest heaved into life, huge animals scattered terrified of the quickly moving force, Screeching form the top of high mountains flew several Terradons tamed by the artistic Skinks. The Terradons bared tattoos of shimmering blues painted by Skinks to terrorize their foes. Groups of Saurus Warriors marched slowly behind ready to kill all who opposed their mission to retrieve the soul and spirit of the Great Slann. A huge beast roared and the forest swayed from its enormous stride. A great tree of many years fell to the murky swamps below and a feral Stegadon clamber over it led by Skinks hoping to have it tamed to fight alongside them against the great foes. Several flaming lizards walked in front of their Skink Masters. A gush of bright fire flew form a mouth of the Salamanders engulfing a Skink whole, the ashes of its former handler swept up into the air to be carried away to the Old Ones to be judged. A small group of Saurus marched past Tehehuan amongst their ranks he saw a group of the foul Skaven to be sacrificed to the Old Ones. 

A Skink ran to Kai-otta’s side, Tehehuan looked down at Huagai, the Skink was a Priest willing to come to help retrieve the Slann’s body. The staff that Huagai was inlayed with strength and power that Tehehuan could not understand, it struck foes down whole, engulfing them with the light and power of the Great Ones bringing balance to the world of the Old Ones. Kai-otta swung his tail at a wild Terradon and smashed it to the ground, he bent over and licked the mush left of the beast up and swallow it. The Oldblood upon him took no notice of this but was more concerned with other things. Tehehuan flared his nostrils as an unknown smell reached his nose, his mind recognised it but his memory didn’t. The Oldblood wondered what it was he had smelt, maybe an Arcanadon or just a wild creature. He turned his thoughts to how to find the body of the Slann and bring it back to the Blood Pyramid. The Old Ones would tell him how in the near future. 

The Old Ones had made him to fulfil a goal in their great plan of the world as his white scales marked him as a blessed of them. He prayed to Chotec as he was the god of light and Tehehuan was travelling into a dark place and needed the blessing of Chotec to see his plan. A group of fiery red scaled Kroxigor stepped out of the darkness to join the force as the landscape rose. A vision came to Tehehuan that night as the sky was the colour of Kai-otta’s scales, it told him to travel to the land of the gates of the Old Ones, and there lay the Great Slann’s spirit and body. Kai-otta roared as he felt the spirit of Chotec around him. The army awoke from the great roar that echoed across the land, Tehehuan thrust his great obsidian spear into the dark air, below the Saurus did the same chanting words of the Old Ones. The force marched to the island of Albion to retrieve the soul of their Great Slann.

As the force arrived at the edge of the World Pond, a great lizard rose through the surface of the water, the beast was green in colour like the dragons; Tehehuan had seen the High Elves ride. It lowered its head and placed it upon the beach. Tehehuan and Kai-otta walked onto its neck and up onto its scaled back. The great monster turned as the rest of the lizards had gotten on to its back and slowly swam away towards a distant island.


----------



## Sword Slasher (Mar 9, 2008)

Good story but this is a '40k' fiction forum


----------

